# Heated pads/beds for winter



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/2131-Lectro-Soft-Outdoor-Heated-Bed.aspx

Source for plug in heating pads


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks, Merry. That will be very helpful!


----------

